# Irish plasterer in gran canaria



## Chrisquinn (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to the forum, and I'm in need of a little advice, is there anywhere in gran canaria that I would be able to purchase some plastering tools, and materials? Any help is greatly welcomed.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Chrisquinn said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum, and I'm in need of a little advice, is there anywhere in gran canaria that I would be able to purchase some plastering tools, and materials? Any help is greatly welcomed.


Try one of the many Ferreteria, (hardware stores) situated all over the island. Or try here Leroy Merlin, situated in Telde G.C.

Inicio - Leroy Merlin - Bricolaje, construcción, decoración, jardín


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Forget about buying new tools in a Ferriteria. You'll pay top dollar for new stuff. Talk to one of the many plasterers giving up the dream and about to return to the UK permanently. You'll save a fortune


----------

